
Joe Exotic's biggest enemy awarded ownership of his zoo - tommywiseausmom
https://www.tampabay.com/arts-entertainment/2020/06/02/tampas-big-cat-rescue-granted-ownership-of-joe-exotics-zoo/
======
bergstromm466
Super clickbaity.

'Biggest enemy'? A sanctuary got hold of the animals, not a maffia rival.

Why not use the original title:

"Tampa’s Big Cat Rescue granted ownership of Joe Exotic’s zoo"

~~~
junke
They were rivals, it is important to the story that the sanctuary belongs to
Baskin:

> Joe Exotic is now serving 22 years for trafficking animals, killing tigers,
> and plotting to murder his sworn enemy, the big-cat rights activist Carole
> Baskin.

[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/tv/0/who-joe-exotic-tiger-
king-n...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/tv/0/who-joe-exotic-tiger-king-netflix-
documentary-true-story/)

------
mikewhy
> please use the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait; don't
> editorialize.

------
dicknuckle
How is that even legal?

~~~
curryst
He ripped off Carol Baskin's logo and lost a $1m trademark infringement case.
Joe transferred the park to his mother so Carol couldn't seize it as part of
that judgement. This is just a judge ruling the transfer was fraudulent and
giving the property to Carol.

